# Greeting from Columbus!



## Ridryder911 (Mar 19, 2009)

Greetings from Columbus, Ohio. Just spent the past eight hours developing questions to be hopefully entered to the additional 14,000 questions located in their test bank. 

It is very educational upon the direction and scrutiny of how the questions are formed. I have to admit I am very pleased with the experienced and level of qualified *educators*. As well, the emphasis upon the focus and direction the NREMT wants EMS to become educated and not "trained". Although I cannot speak directly for them I believe they too feel the problems of poor education and training within EMS. Again, so many use the certification as a screening process when in fact it should had way before testing occurs. 

What I will say is the test is composed of standards directly from the AHA BLS providers content and the EMS curriculum. So the "my book" or "study from this book is better" * is pure non-sense. * In fact, when developing the test several different books were given for reference but always cleared by examining the "blue print"of the National Curriculum/Scope of Practice. Making sure that it was in the official content. Many texts may give outside or lack of contents, the emphasis is: Was it in the official requirements? If not, then it will not be tested. Again, knowledge of what is really required and having an in depth knowledge of medicine should be the goal. 

I have to admit, personally its been a nice and encouraging session. Discussing with ten other educators from East to West Coast and all of us in agreement as discussed here in the forums. Yes, the NREMT and those associated w/education is aware. Actually, NREMT has been pushing some of recommendations for decades and only to be shelved. 

So what I do I recommend studying ? 
http://www.nemsed.org/draft_standards/

Although these are a "rough draft" they will be introduced within a few years and again follow AHA guidelines regarding any cardiac and airway management. 

I will attempt to post pics later. I will be having dinner with the execs of NREMT tonight. It should be enlightning to hear some of their views and predictions. I hope to maybe get some of them to participate and answer some questions on EMS forums. 


R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Rid.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 19, 2009)

Any hott chicks there?

Has anyone brought up the future possibility of making paramedic an all-inclusive curriculum, separating it from the EMT progression?  That's the single best thing that could happen to the paramedic educational process.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Any hott chicks there?
> 
> Has anyone brought up the future possibility of making paramedic an all-inclusive curriculum, separating it from the EMT progression?  That's the single best thing that could happen to the paramedic educational process.



Careful that could stir up a whirlwind that picks up lots of dirt.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, back from NREMT. Have to say, one of the best educational, informative meetings and as well had a blast!. Wow! Meeting and associating with other educators and EMS professionals. Could not have met a better group of EMS professionals. Unusually, with all the ego's that each could had been presented the 10 of us bonded very quickly and became good friends. It was very soon that each of us were able to tease and harass each other and then finding out that everyone basically has the same problems. 

The officials of the NREMT really have changed my opinion about them and ideologies. I have to admit if they were more vocal, I believe more would support their ideas. This might change as I have offered them to be able to post and one of their official agreed to attempt to clarify their ideas and possibly to understand the workings of the Registry. 

So here it is .. the Wizard of Oz. ..






Smaller than you thought? Yeah, me too. It's nice inside but truthfully different than I expected. With pleasure, I can announce there were no Star of Life posters, (except the NREMT symbol on outside wall of the CEO office) no hero pics, no patches, and each office was professionally attired as the staff were as well (yes, they have to wear ties and professional attire). They were very kind and professional to all of us that participated. I truthfully believe that they are interested in what occurs to the EMT and the profession. As they described; if the EMS profession becomes better and more professional; this can only benefit us. Why would we not want it too? In fact, most progressive changes was made because of continuous pressure of the NREMT. I can truthfully describe that they agree with a lot of our philosophies and ideas of education and professionalism. They are right, there is no one to blame but ourselves. They will test, higher level when they can and actually push the envelope. I would agree it is much easier to design and promote a test that is higher in education than to deliver a watered down version. Bring up the curriculum and educational level, they will deliver as well. 






 I will post more if desired on how the test is developed and questions are developed. This will help you understand the philosophy and why they are as such. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Rid.  Please post more as you have time.  Sounds like you were allowed to be part of some of what may really be a part of the future of EMS history.  We may be teaching about this time period in future EMS degree programs much like we talk of the hearse and funeral homes.  

Look forward to more insight to share with students and to even benefit my own curiosity.  Perhaps one day I shall sneak up there and see it first hand.  

Wonder if them dressing as professionals is an example we should follow?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Thank you Rid.  Please post more as you have time.  Sounds like you were allowed to be part of some of what may really be a part of the future of EMS history.  We may be teaching about this time period in future EMS degree programs much like we talk of the hearse and funeral homes.
> 
> Look forward to more insight to share with students and to even benefit my own curiosity.  Perhaps one day I shall sneak up there and see it first hand.
> 
> Wonder if them dressing as professionals is an example we should follow?



Thanks I will. Definitely will be future part. Majority of the questions designed were for and following the 2011 scope.  

R/r 911


----------



## medic417 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Thanks I will. Definitely will be future part. Majority of the questions designed were for and following the 2011 scope.
> 
> R/r 911



The older I get the quicker the years come around.  So not that far away.


----------



## exodus (Mar 22, 2009)

That's awesome RR, yeah I'm more interested in reading about it also.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2009)

Disregard...sent via PM.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 22, 2009)

The building is actually bigger than I expected, not smaller.

I'm almost afraid to ask, but was this one of those Affirmative Action committees, where they are very careful to make sure that the firemen and volunteers are equally represented, so as not to step on their toes?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> The building is actually bigger than I expected, not smaller.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask, but was this one of those Affirmative Action committees, where they are very careful to make sure that the firemen and volunteers are equally represented, so as not to step on their toes?



Actually no. It was comprised of mainly EMS educators from both coast and central areas. Two were EMS physicians and surprisingly no one from the group had less than 10-20 years as a Paramedic. Yeah, believe it or no they could find some of us... .. Only one was from the FD and they were primary EMS associated with one of the largest FD's but did not promote EMS within a FD. 
In regards to the building they also housed another company that they lease to.

I'll p.m. you  later about some details and some new areas we need to discuss...

R/r 911


----------

